# Looking for an opera-related clarinet recommendation



## OldMetKid (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi,

I found a Selmer clarinet in a thrift shop, and wasn't thinking much of it until I blew. It makes one of the richest and most incredible sounds of any instrument I've ever touched. I'm not all that into Benny Goodman or Klezmer though- can anyone suggest any stretch of Clarinet notes from Opera that leave an impression (besides the Tosca Act III aria accompaniment). Something sad, brooding, mystical, or ominous would be especially welcome. Thanks!


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

The clarinet solo from act III of Verdi's _La forza del destino_.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Freischütz Ouverture (and I think the solo at least partly returns once or twice in the opera, the melody is the fast section of Agathe's aria). Florestan's aria has also prominent clarinet part.
I am pretty sure that there is sheet music for clarinet both with original excerpts from famous operas/ouvertures (Rossini has several with distinctive clarinet parts but mostly cheery, I think) and also arrangements (even of arias etc.) of music originally not for clarinet. 
Unfortunately, I cannot name specific titles of such music collections but I saw such stuff decades ago at my clarinet teachers.


----------



## Revitalized Classics (Oct 31, 2018)

OldMetKid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found a Selmer clarinet in a thrift shop, and wasn't thinking much of it until I blew. It makes one of the richest and most incredible sounds of any instrument I've ever touched. I'm not all that into Benny Goodman or Klezmer though- can anyone suggest any stretch of Clarinet notes from Opera that leave an impression (besides the Tosca Act III aria accompaniment). Something sad, brooding, mystical, or ominous would be especially welcome. Thanks!


Found this video of a clarinet solo from La Traviata if that helps,


----------



## OldMetKid (Jan 12, 2019)

Oooh I like the Traviata...nice and short, so easy to practice..and ominous!


----------

